# Silence.....



## lost87 (Apr 21, 2015)

whenever i try to talk to my husband about issues he shuts down, im not accusing or raising my voice, i talk in a calm manner and ask him questions in a non blaming way. i even tell him what i want from him, help with cleaning, help with our son, more touching like hugs and kisses( thats the biggest one) and he doesnt even look me in the eye or make it seem like he is even listening, which of course just makes me really sad and depressed. i want out. theres no love, no showing of love, no touching, going to bed together, or even eating meals together. i try to get him to go to a counseler but thats "out of the question". im lost, this is my first marriage and all of my relationships before have been about the guy cheating on me or abusing me, is it me? am i the one who cant hold a relationship? what do i do? im not myself anymore around him, i dont even know who i am without him cause we never go anywhere or have any friends to see and we never go out alone without each other and our kid. help me


----------

